# Heresy-Online Presents - Forumhammer



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome to Heresy-Online Forumhammer! This system allows you play Warhammer Fantasy on this very forum, without models or a tabletop, all you need is the rulebooks and a little patience. If you have heard of postal chess it uses the same principle, with each player posting their decisions, moves and rolls in turn. The game uses the standard Warhammer Fantasy rules and progresses as a normal game, but of course it tends to take longer due to the nature of posting on the net rather than playing in person.

So what is good about Forumhammer? Ever felt like you want to get an extra game in but not had the space, time or opponent to make it happen? Well this is where Forumhammer comes in! The game requires only the Armybook, Rulebook and access to a computer so there is no need to annoy your mum/partner by taking over the dining table. Players can spend as little (or as much) time a day as they like, even 15 minutes a day is enough to play through your shooting phase, etc. Best yet, you don't have to worry about finding an opponent with the same schedule as you, you and your opponent can play without ever being online at the same time, you don't even have to be on the same continent!

Players use a scaled map to represent the tabletop, scaled icons for models and a internet-based dice roller to make their rolls. The game plays like an indepth battle report, with models moving and fighting across the map just as they would on the table. Other than a basic grasp of computers and the rules of Warhammer Fantasy, all you will need is a little free space on your computer and a suitable graphics programme.

Interested? Then go take a look at the new Forumhammer sub-forum and see what it is all about.​


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

This is actually a fair good idea. It'll be confusing, I know but It's good. Since there's no WHFB version of Vassal out yet.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Very interested to see how this plays out. Definitely cant wait to see it get started up!

Chaosftw


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i love the idea.if i wernt so much of a lazy bugger and did not have exams coming up, i would use it.
maybe after my exams.*sighs*


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Totally sweet! I can't wait to try out some VC stuff I've been working on.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Keep your eye on the game myself and squeek have started. My first movement should be up soon - really quite easy to do it all too. My problem is a lack of rules knowledge! :laugh:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

this is a really great idea, gotta say ive never seen anything like this b4... cant w8 to hav a game


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Alright, I give in. I don't play WHFB, so how long do I have to wait for a 40K equivalent?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well for 40k there is Vassal40k, for which we already have our own forum - Vassal40k. I personally don't intend to put together a 40k version as I would assume most people will prefer to use Vassal. If there is interest I suppose we could adapt a 40k version, or any other game version for that matter. The main differences are the model and rule icon templates and playing areas for some of the games.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

squeek said:


> Well for 40k there is Vassal40k, for which we already have our own forum - Vassal40k. I personally don't intend to put together a 40k version as I would assume most people will prefer to use Vassal. If there is interest I suppose we could adapt a 40k version, or any other game version for that matter. The main differences are the model and rule icon templates and playing areas for some of the games.


Heh, the only thing is that when Vassal launches the Fantasy Module, then I'd say that the forumhammer is toast, but we won't have to worry about that for a while. :wink:


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

*IF*, not when.:laugh:


----------

